# Need Help Choosing Heat Transfer Material for Sports Jerseys



## drscientist (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey everyone!

So I sell sports uniforms in all sports (football, basketball, baseball, soccer, cheer, hockey, etc). I want to do heat transfer's in house to save money, but I'm not sure which ones will work best with which fabrics.

For example, I have some football jerseys that are steelmesh (mesh), some are tricot mixes (polyester and cotton sometimes), and then I have basketball jersey's in dazzle.

I want to order from Stahl's but I'm not sure which to go with for each fabric. Their website points out what they recommend, but there are some that they recommend for the same fabrics, though I don't have the experience to differentiate.

Which one of these, or a combination of these, would be best?

ECONO-Print
THERMO-Film
THERMO-Grip
Vinyl

Would you guys recommend I use Vinyl for mesh or dazzle? Does it have a tendency to peel off in contact sports (Football, etc)?

Also, will any old heat transfer be able to use Stahl transfers? I'm thinking about getting a heat press but I don't know whether I should get a digital one or just a standard one. I know pressure and timing really matters.

Thanks!

Edit-- So I'm thinking THERMO-Film might be the way to go. Will it also apply to dazzle? If I'm doing Nylon, then I should go with THERMO-Grip?

Also, for heavy weight tricot, what would you recommend? And, which fabrics can I use the Vinyl on?


----------



## drscientist (Feb 19, 2014)

Just bumping this with more info:

The materials for football include Teamwork Athletic's "Steelmesh" which I believe is just Mesh, Heavyweight Tricot Mesh, Moisture Wicking Cool Mesh Polyester, Polyester Tricot Mesh.

For Basketball, I'm looking at Moisture Wicking Polyester, Heavyweight Bright Polyester Dazzle Cloth, Lightweight Dazzle Fabric, and 100% Nylon Mini Mesh.

The list isn't as complicated for other sports.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Thanks for your interest, I would recommend Thermo-FILM for everything on your list except for the nylon, then go with Thermo-GRIP. Either of these products are good for meshes, migration and contact - all considerations with your applications. If you are going to be be numbering jerseys, the most cost effective way is to order the number pre-cut and cut the name yourself (or order the name prespaced if you don't have a cutter). 

Some general tips for decorating mesh and jerseys include, split your garment and thread it onto the heat press if possible. Always preheat, preheat, preheat...your fabrics hold a lot of moisture and are often treated with various chemicals and coatings that burn off when heated allowing for a better adhesion. Make sure you apply with a medium to firm pressure. A heat printing pillow will pull some of the pressure out of the application so you need to increase slightly if using a pillow (if you can thread the garment a pillow is not needed). Also watch out for thick seams etc. absorbing pressure - hand vneck collars etc off the edge of the platen if possible. 

Good luck and thanks for the business!


----------



## SkylineDesigns (Jun 27, 2014)

i am having a similar problem. I have an order to print on safety vests, but my vinyl needs to be reflective. Most of the tutorials I have seen use screen printed transfer letters, not a very thick vinyl. My question is is it still possible to produce a quality product with the reflective vinyl? what tips could you give me


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

SkylineDesigns said:


> i am having a similar problem. I have an order to print on safety vests, but my vinyl needs to be reflective. Most of the tutorials I have seen use screen printed transfer letters, not a very thick vinyl. My question is is it still possible to produce a quality product with the reflective vinyl? what tips could you give me


Hi Dawn - (welcome to t-shirtforums!)

Reflective heat transfer vinyl is a very effective way to customize these safety vests and typically the preferred way. There are a lot of choices in reflective materials, but I assume you will want something ANSI certified and for that I would recommend 3M Scotchlite Reflective 5807, which is the version you can cut on a vinyl cutter, weed and apply. The product is very durable and can apply to poly and nylon. 

Same recommendations as above, split your vest if it is mesh, so the layers don't press together and also make sure and seams, piping or stock reflective striping is off the edge of the press.

Josh


----------



## SkylineDesigns (Jun 27, 2014)

just an after thought, I imagine the reflective vinyl is very thick, do i need to worry about the material pressing through the garment? I plan to split the vest and use a piece of plain paper between the vest and my platen but will the vinyl want to stick to my paper or will it play nice and sit on top of the fabric?
thank you Josh


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

SkylineDesigns said:


> just an after thought, I imagine the reflective vinyl is very thick, do i need to worry about the material pressing through the garment? I plan to split the vest and use a piece of plain paper between the vest and my platen but will the vinyl want to stick to my paper or will it play nice and sit on top of the fabric?
> thank you Josh


If there are mesh holes it will want to stick to your paper, so I would recommend a non-stick cover sheet such as a teflon sheet. As far as thickness goes, the 3M Reflective is 145 microns thick and is a polyurethane composition, no polyvinyl chloride in it. I think you'll find it to feel fairly soft and lightweight.


----------

